# JD 2640 Front Axle Options



## Nailcreek (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm in the process of getting a 2640 with a factory loader. I understand that loaders can be hard on front axles, so what options did Deere offer for the front axles? Thanks

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc...JT04sMjU5MTojQ0FUQUxPRyw3OTk0MzpFUVVJUE1FTlRd

Here a couple for utility tractors. There may be others for industrial versions.


----------

